# 6D weatherproofness, tested.



## oscaroo (Jan 13, 2013)

Gday.

I went out with my mates today on a rented boat. It was a crappy boat.
We stopped by a beach and I had my 6d + 8-15 fisheye and was taking happy snaps in the sand, etc, thinking ... weatherproof=sandproof. All okay there.

Hours later, we hop on the boat and it starts raining, mediumishy. I take my camera out of my waterproof backpack and friends say, "nooo... it's raining! Your camera will break! I say, Bah! The body and lens is weatherproof! I'll be fine".

Several hours pass, I'm still fine.
There's speckles of water on the fisheye lens pretty much everywhere, the camera has water also, everything is fine. 

I would describe the amount of water on the camera .... "as if one had been hosed with water in a jovial manner while holding the camera". Something which I think, is not too much. It was definitely more water than I would expose my phone to, and certainly more than my laptop. But hey! This beast is weatherproof.

Then I take a video, and stop, and .. and .. omG! What happened to my Play button?! I press my play button and the liveview action gets invoked?... and .. AAAHH my right cursor button takes me to the menu? 

Sigh.

In the end .... the buttons on the backplate are all confused with each other.

Now that I'm at home, I've lost the menu button, that does nothing, the AF select button will sometimes call the menu action, the right arrow calls the menu, the up arrow calls info. The left and bottom and set and info and Q still work. I haven't tested the others. I'm leaving my camera on a shelf (minus battery) for a day and then hoping it dries up and works again!

Otherwise, a visit to the friendly canon service man and hopefully they fix it under warranty. I've had it for less than a month. Maybe there was something wrong with its weather sealing when it was new.

NB: Once it got a bit sandy/rainy I didn't change the lens at all. 
NB2: The fisheye works fine.

My suggestion to other 6D-ers. If your camera is wet ... press as few buttons as possible.

*sigh, 
*goes and cancels next weekend's photoshoot.


----------



## Eli (Jan 13, 2013)

I wouldn't even take my 5d mkiii out in the rain, let alone a 6d. I'm pretty sure water damage isn't covered under warranty either?
Also is the 8-15 fisheye fully weather sealed? Other lenses require a filter to complete the sealing, not sure about the 8-15 as it doesn't take filters?

But with water damage, DON'T turn it on, don't play with any buttons, once it shuts off or locks up, turn it off, battery out, put everything, including camera into an air tight container or zip lock bag covered with rice and leave it for a day or two to dry out and see if it works again.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 13, 2013)

I though, maybe read somewhere - dunno, that the 8-15 is except of the front filter requirement cos it's not possible to put one. That said, I kept the lens at 15mm for the most part.

Thanks for the rice in a container suggestion. I shall try that now, maybe it'll make it survive.
*hopes


----------



## Eli (Jan 13, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> I though, maybe read somewhere - dunno, that the 8-15 is except of the front filter requirement cos it's not possible to put one. That said, I kept the lens at 15mm for the most part.
> 
> Thanks for the rice in a container suggestion. I shall try that now, maybe it'll make it survive.
> *hopes




I'd assume so as well since it doesn't accept filters, just wasn't 100% sure.
And remember, don't switch the camera on for at least over a day, or two to be safe.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 13, 2013)

When you next put an unknown quantity such as weatherproofing to the test, you need to consider whether you can afford to lose your camera, and the money it will cost to buy a replacement. It is the same whether you are on a paid job, or merely out for the fun of it (or showing off to friends!), and regardless of whether it is a 6D, 5D Mark III or 1DX.

Plus, there is always some risk where boats are concerned, but that is something else entirely.

I can tell you that in the past I have had problems with different cameras from the amount of sweat that comes off me and saturates the back of the camera. I have had all sorts of problems with the buttons on the back, but eventually (can be days or weeks) it returned to normal.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 13, 2013)

Weeks! Was that weeks in the rice bag? or weeks just in the open?

In the meantime, here's a fun photo taken today. Not with the fisheye (with 70-300L), and the splash didn't get me.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 13, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> Otherwise, a visit to the friendly canon service man and hopefully they fix it under warranty. I've had it for less than a month. Maybe there was something wrong with its weather sealing when it was new.



Afaik warranty doesn't cover it because the "sealed" is more about small splashes than real rain or larger amounts of sand - unless you can proof Canon said otherwise in the specs, and they carefully don't. The only really sealed camera bodies are the 1d series, with everything else it's a gamble. Btw: Feel free to put a plastic bag around your camera next time, doesn't look pro but works ok.

For my semi-sealed 60d (and probably also the 6d) I feel safe shooting when it's snowing or in very light rain for short amounts of time, but that's about it. But from what I've read non-working buttons work again if it wasn't salt water and the camera was dried to avoid pcb corrosion.

The whole matter is rather confusing because nearly no reviewers risk or open a camera to test the proofing, and even if that wouldn't mean much because it's partly luck.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 13, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Afaik warranty doesn't cover it because the "sealed" is more about small splashes than real rain or larger amounts of sand ... The only really sealed camera bodies are the 1d series, with everything else it's a gamble.
> 
> For my semi-sealed 60d (and probably also the 6d) I feel safe shooting when it's snowing or in very light rain for short amounts of time, but that's about it. But from what I've read non-working buttons work again if it wasn't salt water and the camera was dried to avoid pcb corrosion.
> ...



Bummer about the "sealing". Then, maybe they and everyone else shouldn't say that they're "Sealed/weatherproof/weather resistant" at all. Maybe the only weather resistance is that one should resist taking it out on bad weather. 

Thank's heaps about your opinion on malfunctioning buttons working if the camera is dried. That gives me a peace of mind. My camera is now enjoying a rice bowl. I'll give it two days before I try again. I'm going to need my rice back! 

I have previously tried those wet-bags for DSLRs that I bought a shop called Ryda in Oz. Luckily my friend suggested I fill them up with weight and tissue paper. I tested them by submerging them about 30cm. The first bag I had leaked. The second bag also leaked. I gave up on them. 

Anyways ... hopefully, in three years I'll have enough money to get my 1d'ish camera and then I will be unstoppable!


----------



## Niterider (Jan 13, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Afaik warranty doesn't cover it because the "sealed" is more about small splashes than real rain or larger amounts of sand ... The only really sealed camera bodies are the 1d series, with everything else it's a gamble.
> ...



Recently I talked to an employee at a local camera shop and he recommending putting the camera first in a bag with desiccant packets like those found in shoe boxes. Then place that bag without closing the zipper in a larger one filled with rice. His advice was that this keeps the sensor and camera from getting dirty/dusty from the rice. Might be worth a try.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 13, 2013)

I consider the weather sealing 'insurance' at best. Water is a tough customer, pretty hard to nearly impossible to keep it from going where it wants to go. Eventually I'll get a 1D body and I'll treat that one the same as my 5D body, which is no water. 

I've been meaning to get one of the truly waterproof cameras for times when I happen to be in really wet conditions. Canon has a nice one, my brother has one and I've used it. Takes good small sensor pictures.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 13, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> Bummer about the "sealing". Then, maybe they and everyone else shouldn't say that they're "Sealed/weatherproof/weather resistant" at all.



People like to confuse these therms, and I guess marketing doesn't mind as long as the warranty doesn't cover it - the more expensive bodies do have some or more *sealing* which might make them somewhat weatherproof/resistent (very fuzzy term) - but only up to a point, just as there is no "bulletproof" glass but only "bullet resistant".

Good luck with your camera drying, I hope it works out - if it's some consolation also people with a 5d3 have experienced that their body is not waterproof...


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 13, 2013)

Even Nikon bodies aside from D(x) series isn't as sealed as how much you subjected your 6D. Good luck with your warranty. If you're really on a budget, a Dicapac bag will be enough to seal away your 6D from water and dust at least up to 5-10 meters.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2013)

First off, the 8-15L is a sealed lens, and does not require a filter to complete the sealing. Only a few lenses actually have that requirement - the 16-35, 17-40, and 50L (although using a front filter on all sealed lenses that take them is recommended by Chuck Westfall). 

There are ANSI standards for 'splash proof' and 'water proof', but Canon doesn't adhere to any standard. I've used my 7D in light rain for brief periods (~30 min) without incident. I've used the 1D X on flume/raft/water-canon rides at amusement parks where it got briefly but intensely wet, and in light-moderate rain for longer periods (2-3 hours) with no incident.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I stand warned.

Best of luck with the camera.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 13, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> "as if one had been hosed with water in a jovial manner while holding the camera".


You are one brave dude ... I would never subject my 5D MK III to that kind of test ... on second thoughts maybe I would, if I was pi55ed drunk, even then I'm pretty sure I'd 5hit myself first.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 13, 2013)

I think cameras, like watches, are never warranted _weatherproof_, only weather-sealed or water-resistant...


----------



## unfocused (Jan 13, 2013)

As this thread indicates, cameras may be weather-resistant, but no camera should be considered stupid-proof.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 13, 2013)

None of them are weatherproof except the 1 series. Their claim is drip proof but I suspect that depends on where the drip falls! Best thing to do is to always pack a plastic bag in your pack along with a rubber band. Slip the bag around the back and secure the opening to the lens with the rubber band. You can opena s mall hole in the back and stretch tightly around the eyecup if you need to see clearly. This still doesnt make it weather proof BUT it will protect most of the electronics.

The rice in the bag trick will work in most cases unless dirt worked its way under the buttons.



oscaroo said:


> Gday.
> 
> I went out with my mates today on a rented boat. It was a crappy boat.
> We stopped by a beach and I had my 6d + 8-15 fisheye and was taking happy snaps in the sand, etc, thinking ... weatherproof=sandproof. All okay there.
> ...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 13, 2013)

One other thing people should be aware of are the effects of condensation. Going from a cold AC controlled room into the blistering humid air or vice versa during the winter.

If you need to go from one environment to the other, it's best to put the gear in new ziplock bags with a desiccant pack before moving into the humid environment. Gear needs at least 30 minutes to an hour to acclimate enough to prevent condensation from forming.

Condensation is actually worse that a few drips from rain as it can get inside the camera and some lenses pretty easily. Particularly the 100-400L dust pump. You don't want that one to fog up on the inside!!!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 13, 2013)

unfocused said:


> but no camera should be considered stupid-proof.



Are you actually that Nelson kid from the Simpsons series :-o ?


----------



## Mark Russell (Jan 13, 2013)

If Martians were landing the Mothership in a driving rain, then yes. Other than that, no way...


----------



## eyeland (Jan 13, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Are you actually that Nelson kid from the Simpsons series :-o ?


+1


----------



## Botts (Jan 13, 2013)

+1 for insuring your camera gear! Then you don't have to worry about the weather when you're shooting!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 13, 2013)

Unless your insurance has an idiot clause.. 



Botts said:


> +1 for insuring your camera gear! Then you don't have to worry about the weather when you're shooting!


----------



## dtaylor (Jan 13, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> The only really sealed camera bodies are the 1d series, with everything else it's a gamble.



No, with every SLR camera body from every manufacturer it's a gamble. That includes the 1D's, the Nikon D-whatevers, the Olympus bodies, pro lenses of every model and manufacturer, all of it. 

Nobody in the SLR market tests their bodies and lenses using international specs, which is why nobody publishes that their bodies and lenses confirm to XYZ spec or can handle X amount of water/weather for Y amount of time.

This irritates the heck out of me because the manufacturers want you to think their products can be used in rough weather, but they don't want to deal with the warranty or maintenance implications of this. It's dishonest.

The level of sealing and resistance can vary quite a bit between models with the same ad descriptions. The 5D2, 7D, 60D, 5D3, and 6D are all described as "sealed less than a 1D", and their seal diagrams look almost identical. You would think that whatever "less than a 1D" means, they would all be the same. But in practice reports have been very good for the 7D, good for the 60D, but bad for the 5D2 and now possibly the 6D. Can't say I've seen much of anything on the 5D3 yet. Going by user reports there are clear differences in sealing between them, but nobody can determine that from the ads.

Not only that, sealing can vary over the life of your camera. With most real water resistant equipment you have to inspect and replace seals periodically. Nobody ever talks about this with SLRs.

It's stupid really, and the photography press (or a good lawyer) needs to start pressuring manufacturers on this point.


----------



## Eli (Jan 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Only a few lenses actually have that requirement - the 16-35, 17-40, and 50L (although using a front filter on all sealed lenses that take them is recommended by Chuck Westfall).



As well as the ones you've mentioned, doesn't the 100L macro require a front filter to complete the sealing? And 24-105, 24-70, 24L 1.4?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 13, 2013)

dtaylor said:


> But in practice reports have been very good for the 7D, good for the 60D, but bad for the 5D2 and now possibly the 6D.



Sounds strange since the 6d is built 60d-like but afaik with sealing at the lens mount and less potential critical points (few buttons, no swivel screen or pop-up flash, for the latter canon explicitly mentions that it'd result in better sealing (next to making gps/wifi possible)). Unless of course Canon has consciously worsened sealing for the 6d which might very well be possible if looking at the tech specs made to protect the 5d3 :-o


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2013)

If the camera is waterproof it will have an underwater shooting mode.....


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd also say that very few, if any, lenses will be dust/sand proofed. Maybe OK for short periods, but if you're going out into the desert for several days, be sure to take care to wrap it in plastic, and if the lens has an extending barrel, try and keep it from being totally exposed. Nothing like abrasive, alkaline dust to make it in the lens barrels to pay Canon some nice $$ for fixes. *sigh*


----------



## bchernicoff (Jan 14, 2013)

I used my 5D Mk III and 24-105 in light to medium rain for over an hour with no problems.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 14, 2013)

To complete the weatherproofness you also need to install a speedlight to seal the hot shoe. I would have thought someone would have an aftermarket insert to seal off that part of the camera.



bchernicoff said:


> I used my 5D Mk III and 24-105 in light to medium rain for over an hour with no problems.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 14, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> To complete the weatherproofness you also need to install a speedlight to seal the hot shoe. I would have thought someone would have an aftermarket insert to seal off that part of the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ;D
and then a big diffuser to seal off the flash. Or how about a little umbrella with a hot shoe attachment. This would seal off the hot shoe and shelter the camera too......


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 14, 2013)

The high end speed lights are already weather sealed once attached to the camera and locked. However I like the umbrella idea!!! Add a drink holder to it and i'm sold!



Sporgon said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > To complete the weatherproofness you also need to install a speedlight to seal the hot shoe. I would have thought someone would have an aftermarket insert to seal off that part of the camera.
> ...


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 14, 2013)

That's why you buy Pentax


PENTAX DUST AND WEATHER SEALING IN AFGHANISTAN


----------



## rang (Jan 14, 2013)

I've used a couple of my 1DX bodies with a Sigma 300-800 in a downpour over about 4 hours with rain pouring off of the lenses and the bodies... with no problems during or after. I remember a conversation in the past where another shooter got mud on his 1DX body and just held it under the faucet to rinse it off.

I know it's an expensive alternative to a plastic bag but it enables you to keep on shooting at the worst moments when you "gotta do what you gotta do" with no hassles.

-rang.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

Camera still in rice bowl. Haven't moved it. I'll give it one more day.

That army video with the dust and water is not really a "real life example". He should keep the camera under the tap for an hour or two while doing the above button/knob/zooming/focussing actions.

I didn't think of the hotshoe. *shrug.

Turns out my creditcard provider gives worldwide insurance on all items purchased on it, for 90 days with a $100 deductible/excess. Yay! That's my plan B should the rice bowl not work. The T+C explicitly mentions accidental damage.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> Camera still in rice bowl. Haven't moved it. I'll give it one more day.
> 
> That army video with the dust and water is not really a "real life example". He should keep the camera under the tap for an hour or two while doing the above button/knob/zooming/focussing actions.
> 
> ...


I hope it works for you....

I have had great sucess in the past drying electronics in an environmental chamber. Think of it as a box that is heated to about 130 degrees, warm enough to dry stuff but not warm enough to hurt the electronics. I wonder if something similar could be made with a food dehydrator..... low heat and a fan?????


----------



## Ryan708 (Jan 15, 2013)

im mostly posting so this shows up in my replys. But do keep us informed!


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

Gday everyone!
I have news to report.

I know I said I was going to wait until tomorrow before powering up the camera, but I didn't.
You see, my 8-16mm Sigma came back from warranty fix and I was itching to try it out on the 6d.

So .... The 6d works ... Fine!
I haven't tied the Wifi, but I expect it to be okay. The buttons and dials all work fine. I turned the GPS on but I didn't wait for it to lock on.

Hurray!

NB: Putting the camera in a rice bowl results in fine rice dust. It's okay though.
Fisheye also survived.

Now to put up a post comparing the fisheye, and sigma UWA on FF vs it on Crop.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ryan708 said:


> im mostly posting so this shows up in my replys. But do keep us informed!



At least you freely admit it  but I'm also missing a "subscribe/unsubscribe" feature here.



oscaroo said:


> So .... The 6d works ... Fine!



Good to hear, I hope you won't do as Homer Simpsons does ("It did worked last time, why wouldn't it work next time?")...


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Good to hear, I hope you won't do as Homer Simpsons does ("It did worked last time, why wouldn't it work next time?")...





I still do plan on going out when it rains, except, I will protect the camera more. Rather than me standing out on the open with rain all over taking photos, I may in the future have an umbrella.

Thank y'all for your help and comments.


----------



## Eli (Jan 15, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> So .... The 6d works ... Fine!
> I haven't tied the Wifi, but I expect it to be okay. The buttons and dials all work fine. I turned the GPS on but I didn't wait for it to lock on.
> 
> Hurray!
> ...



Good ol' rice trick worked again! Just make sure you triple check everything, especially live view and mirror lock up, I'd probably take off the lens and have a look inside it just incase as well. But make sure you dust off all the rice before you do!


----------



## docholliday (Jan 15, 2013)

For all electronics, I don't use rice OR silica gel - they will only pull moisture out of the surrounding air until about 10-15% humidity remains. I prefer to use *1.5-3.0A molecular sieve* with the item in a tight mylar pouch and heated to about 105F (or the max the item will take safely). It will pull down to almost 2%. Used mostly by chemists to desiccate fluids (pulling water out of petroleum in a column), but decently cheap. This is the place to by it from: http://www.sorbentsystems.com/ . I use their siilca gel boxes in my camera cases, but for any electronics I'm repairing that has been water exposed, sieve is the way to go.

Even on my 1Ds3, the "sealing" is nothing more than foam rubber strips and mylar adhesive tape at the joints. I had the camera sent to Canon CPS ages ago and they did a shutter replacement. However, when I pulled the camera apart recently, the "seal" tape was torn at the seams between the cover and body, but never replaced when they serviced it. So, I laid the ripped pieces onto a sheet of 3M 200MP, traced it out and replaced all the pieces around the camera. Then, cut new (denser) foam rubber strips and filled in all the gaps. Now, it's much more water-resistant than before.

Moral of the story is that even if it's been back to CPS, don't trust that they'll fully make it water-resistant if not necessary! I've hosed mine down with a garden hose with a 70-200/2.8L II on with no problems (and of course, a nice tight Heliopan filter on the front, even though not needed). Just remember that seals DO shrink and DO get old/brittle/crumbly over time. It is a combination of the film tape, foam rubber strips, AND rubber grips (on the outside) that make the combo more water"proof". The rubber pieces tuck down into grooves and some of the joints are between pieces. With enough water and/or pressure, water will still penetrate the joint.

NOTE ABOUT THE HOTSHOE: at least on the 1Ds3 - the area where the shoe is mounted is screwed down tight and "sealed" with some caulk/glue. As is the area around the lens mount. The DoF preview button is also sealed with this glue. There is no need to add any additional sealing on the 1 series. However, I have a small rubber hotshoe level that slides in - it keeps the top from getting scratched, gives me a simple level, and keeps water out of the left/right rail should it get dampened.

*After seeing this, I wouldn't trust any of the lower cameras to any water - anybody who has a "survived it" story was just lucky and their body was probably pretty new.*

In case somebody wants to see what the "sealing" looks like: go here. The light grey tape pieces are the Canon original seal (the tears are directly along the case seams!) and the dark tape is the 200MP that I was tracing/creating with.


----------



## stefsan (Jan 15, 2013)

I would not do with my 7D what that crazy military guy did with his Pentax cameras but I never had any troubles with shooting in heavy snow fall or light to medium rain (7D + ef-s 15-85/ef 70-200 f4 L) over shorter periods of time (up to 15 minutes). I would be VERY careful about changing lenses in those conditions though (best not to change them at all).


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

Eli said:


> Good ol' rice trick worked again! Just make sure you triple check everything, especially live view and mirror lock up, I'd probably take off the lens and have a look inside it just incase as well. But make sure you dust off all the rice before you do!



GPS works
Mirror lockup works
LV works
Wifi works.
Looks ok inside.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 15, 2013)

He probably only did it because they were property of the US govt. I doubt anyone would do that with their own equipment unless they were going to buy something new anyway.



stefsan said:


> I would not do with my 7D what that crazy military guy did with his Pentax cameras but I never had any troubles with shooting in heavy snow fall or light to medium rain (7D + ef-s 15-85/ef 70-200 f4 L) over shorter periods of time (up to 15 minutes). I would be VERY careful about changing lenses in those conditions though (best not to change them at all).


----------



## coreyhkh (Jan 15, 2013)

Those Pentax Camera where his.

I used to have a K5 and I can say its extremely weather proof. I went backpacking for 4 days and it rained for 3 and I just left it out side my tent, I also used to wash it under the tap lol


----------



## Eli (Jan 15, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> Eli said:
> 
> 
> > Good ol' rice trick worked again! Just make sure you triple check everything, especially live view and mirror lock up, I'd probably take off the lens and have a look inside it just incase as well. But make sure you dust off all the rice before you do!
> ...



Well then, all that's left to do is boast to your friends about how awesome your camera is, and happy shooting!  hopefully it doesn't rain on Australia Day!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> I still do plan on going out when it rains, except, I will protect the camera more. Rather than me standing out on the open with rain all over taking photos, I may in the future have an umbrella.
> 
> Thank y'all for your help and comments.



I was out shooting in the rain last weekend... I carry a backpack with straps on the side that I can use to hold a golf umbrella over my head while I shoot. This way both hands are on the camera.

When hiking I have dry bags to put around gear to keep it dry, when canoeing I use pelican cases.... so far I have not had any moisture issues.

Glad your gear came back to life....


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 15, 2013)

I've shot in heavy rain with my 7D and no issues. I have no qualms doing so again with the 5D3.


----------



## aroo (Jan 16, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> Several hours pass, I'm still fine.
> There's speckles of water on the fisheye lens pretty much everywhere, the camera has water also, everything is fine.



Curious to know if you ever wiped the water off with a towel during that time span? Just getting rid of the excess moisture every now and again seems to keep a 7D + 24-70 happy even in light/medium rain or snow all day.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 16, 2013)

aroo said:


> Curious to know if you ever wiped the water off with a towel during that time span? Just getting rid of the excess moisture every now and again seems to keep a 7D + 24-70 happy even in light/medium rain or snow all day.



Nup. I didn't wipe it dryish at all. I had no dry clothes on me  I was wearing a Rashie+Boardies which were also wet from the rain.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 16, 2013)

you should have recorded you bragging about it being weather proof and its subsequent death and your embarrasment then posted the vid on youtube which would have gone viral and you could buy yourself a few replacements with the proceeds...


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 16, 2013)

Pentax do advertise their DSLRs covered in water to support/ promote their weatherproof claim. Don't ever recal Canon doing this. I had a Pentax K7 for a short time during my transition from Nikon and used it in heavy rain with sealed lens - it was fine. Wouldn't dream of doing this with the 5D. I don't think the design of the EOS lends itself to easy weatherproofing - think top command wheel, top buttons etc.


----------



## eyeland (Jan 16, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> GPS works
> Mirror lockup works
> LV works
> Wifi works.
> Looks ok inside.


Good to hear 


coreyhkh said:


> I went backpacking for 4 days and it rained for 3 and I just left it out side my tent, I also used to wash it under the tap lol


----------



## docholliday (Jan 17, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> ... I don't think the design of the EOS lends itself to easy weatherproofing - think top command wheel, top buttons etc.



That's why the EOS-1 series has no dial on top, but buttons instead...


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 22, 2013)

Just an update.
My right cursor button stopped working. And then it started working, and then it stopped working, and then it started working, and now it's not working currently.

Going to Canon Oz tomz.
Lucky I still have my 50d which hasn't been sold. I can use that for my shoot on Sat.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 22, 2013)

I allow my 1D4 and 1DX to get wet if need be but I don't allow heavy rain if it can be avoided. 

Now I would have no issue with hosing down a Pentax but then again I wouldn't bother shooting with it before or after anyways, LOL. ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 22, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> I allow my 1D4 and 1DX to get wet if need be but I don't allow heavy rain if it can be avoided.
> 
> Now I would have no issue with hosing down a Pentax but then again I wouldn't bother shooting with it before or after anyways, LOL. ;D



No doubt the military guy was happy to abuse his cameras like that because he was able to pick them up on eBay for very little. It's a shame that a seriouly good camera like the K5 depreciates so much. It just goes to show that in the dslr market if it's not Canon or Nikon people won't pay the money. This is why Pentax won't produce a FF camera - they'd end up having to drop the price too much to move them.


----------



## Niterider (Jan 23, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> Just an update.
> My right cursor button stopped working. And then it started working, and then it stopped working, and then it started working, and now it's not working currently.
> 
> Going to Canon Oz tomz.
> Lucky I still have my 50d which hasn't been sold. I can use that for my shoot on Sat.



You might want to run to a local camera shop and have them put a working battery into the camera. Sometimes, moisture/water can damage a battery and cause errors similar to the one you are having. I got hit by a wave trying to trespass around a gate. I immediately took out the battery and put it in my pocket. I made sure the camera was dry, but upon placing the battery back in a day or two later, I had functionality issues with certain buttons on the camera. A new battery fixed this and I have not had an issue since.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 24, 2013)

Niterider said:


> I had functionality issues with certain buttons on the camera. A new battery fixed this and I have not had an issue since.



Wow.
That's an interesting effect!

Unfortunately the camera is already with the Canon people. I showed them it malfunctioning and they saw it fail. They then gave me the battery back and took the camera away.

If it comes back with a "could not reproduce" note then I will try another battery.
Thanks for the fun fact.


----------



## Ryan2tawfiq (Aug 20, 2019)

docholliday said:


> For all electronics, I don't use rice OR silica gel - they will only pull moisture out of the surrounding air hoses until about 10-15% humidity remains. I prefer to use *1.5-3.0A molecular sieve* with the item in a tight mylar pouch and heated to about 105F (or the max the item will take safely). It will pull down to almost 2%. Used mostly by chemists to desiccate fluids (pulling water out of petroleum in a column), but decently cheap. This is the place to by it from: http://www.sorbentsystems.com/ . I use their siilca gel boxes in my camera cases, but for any electronics I'm repairing that has been water exposed, sieve is the way to go.
> 
> Even on my 1Ds3, the "sealing" is nothing more than foam rubber strips and mylar adhesive tape at the joints. I had the camera sent to Canon CPS ages ago and they did a shutter replacement. However, when I pulled the camera apart recently, the "seal" tape was torn at the seams between the cover and body, but never replaced when they serviced it. So, I laid the ripped pieces onto a sheet of 3M 200MP, traced it out and replaced all the pieces around the camera. Then, cut new (denser) foam rubber strips and filled in all the gaps. Now, it's much more water-resistant than before.
> 
> ...


Waterproof appraisals are dictated by the dress maker or texture maker, with testing done.


----------

